# Good knife day at work today



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2012)

I never know what knives I'll need for the day. I have 2 large sections in my knife bag that contain a total of a dozen or so knives. The front section holds my traditional Japanese single-bevel knives. The second, or middle section holds my Gyuto, serrated, Honesuki, German beater, wa-petty, Nakiri, etc, etcetera..............
For a "normal day" at work I really only use my double-beveled knives. It's nice to have a day to work out with more of my kit.
To be able to use my yanagi for portioning and cleaning fish.
And to bust out my usuba for shaving radishes and even some katsuramuki practice. 
I love my J blades but just don't get enough time to utilize them at work every day.
I find it quite meditative. 
Knife Yoga anyone?


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 5, 2012)

On slow days, doing extra prep is the perfect time to play around with the "less-used" knives for me. Or days off, when they happen.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a good one the other day. Staff left me alone so I could prep uninterrupted for a couple hours. Porchetta, celeriac puree etc. 
Good Day.


----------

